# Windows Remotedesktop Problem



## Moleman (14. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
ich habe mir in meinem Crossover-Netzwerk vor kurzem das WinXP Programm Remotedesktop installiert. So wenn ich jetzt versuche von einem PC per Remotedesktop auf den anderen zuzugreifen klappt es nur  von einem PC aus. Auf einem PC besitze ich nämlich ein XP passwort und auf dem anderen nicht und immer wenn ich von dem PC mit dem Kennwort auf den ohne zugreifen will soll ich mich da anmelden also gebe ich den benutzernamen ein und kein pw da ich dort ja keins besitze. Nun steht da aber wenn ich mich verbinden will: Wegen einer Kontobeschränkung dürfen sie sich nicht anmelden. Wenn ich jetzt allerdings auf beiden PC ein Kennwort drauf setze funktioniert das Remotedesktop wunderbar. Jetzt wollte ich aber wissen wie schaffe ich es ohne XP-Kennwort auf den 2ten PC zuzugreifen?
ich hab mich jetz wahrscheinlich ziemlich kompliziert ausgedrückt aber vielleicht steigt ja der ein oder andere hier durch.

MfG
Moleman


----------



## xCondoRx (14. Oktober 2004)

Es wird standardmäßig ein Kennwort angefordert.. Soweit ich weiss, kann man das nur direkt an einem Terminalserver abstellen.. Ich denke nicht, dass es bei den 2 PCs gehen wird.. Im Prinzip ist es ja auch für andere Zwecke gedacht und da ist ein Kennwort auch sinnvoll..


----------

